# Flu Theory



## merlotmaker (Jan 15, 2009)

What if this strain is sort of a test run, maybe a version of a much greater and more deadly strain of flu?
I think of it in terms of the most recent computer virus scare, it came in strains, and over the course of a few months those strains were not just test dummies, but opened doors for the final strain. Human viruses work in similar ways, although instead of port numbers and firewalls, they break down immunities.

Just a thought....


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought instead of breaking down our immunities, surviving bouts of flu and cold virus attacks strengthens the immune system. I also don't think the flu virus has a convention where they get together and send out feeler parties to find out what works good, then comes back and reports, then test again, until they are ready to release their best version ever...  No matter what we do, survival of the fittest says the flu bugs WILL mutate, and we WILL adapt over time. (or die off trying)


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It's been a concern of mine. I think viruses have the ability to shut down infrastructure Internationally pretty well esp. through fear. I think becoming a goal of being fully sufficient is a good one in a scenario like that.


----------



## dyermaker (Jan 28, 2009)

I am glad that I do not buy produce in grocery stores. Too many hands from all over have touched those items. I'm sure there are some swine flu germs lurking on some produce somewhere. It just makes me really glad that I grow my own produce and I'm glad that my hands are the only ones that touch the food I eat.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

this big focus on... *The FLU*, is just a ploy to shove socialized medicine down the US' throat, in a month people will be feeling silly or mortified like they were in the 70s since they killed many more people with the vaccines

also, the idea of taking tamiflu as a 'preventative measure' is probably one of the stupidest things I have heard in a while... that is how you create 'superbugs'

the vote (universal healthcare) is coming in a few weeks, watch for specter's vote on it... and cap & trade

I'm a LOT more worried about the side-effects of the hydroxycut I've been taking for the last couple of weeks than I am about getting the flu

anybody remember SARS?


----------



## HarpeR (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you really taking Hydroxycut, Blob?


----------



## Janis (Apr 3, 2009)

I think the whole flu crazy has come and gone, thankfully!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm from Toronto. I remember SARS. Shut the whole place down for months. Plus we had mad cow and bird flu. Nobody wanted to eat steak.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I'm from Toronto. I remember SARS. Shut the whole place down for months. Plus we had mad cow and bird flu. Nobody wanted to eat steak.


aahhh... good times... $1.19/lb steak for a month, I almost went into ketoacidosis I bought/ate so much 

wow, just looked in the paper & pork chops are $0.89/lb... AWESOME! pork, the other GREY meat


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I ate pork for lunch. Delicious. Plus I don't feel sick.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

Janis said:


> I think the whole flu crazy has come and gone, thankfully!


From what I have been reading... it is just getting started 

Hopefully the stupidness of it is gone. No need to shut down a city due to it...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

smoke & mirrors... smoke & mirrors 

gay marriage

Notre Dame commencement speech & honorary degree

enhanced interrogation techniques & who knew about them

swine flu

anything to keep people focused on the wrong crap


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't forget single unwed mothers.


----------

